# Noob help - Guitar Pro drum composing



## ConanRTTG (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys! Happy new year! I'm new to this forum and new to the drum programming and progressive scene as a whole.

I've got an un-finished tune I was working on in guitar pro but atm I am hopeless at composing drums.  I was wondering if any of you guys would be willing or helpful enough to give a go at laying down some beats so I can see how the drums can change a track (with me only focusing on guitar so far). Maybe if a few of you are willing to have a go at it, it could be turned into some sort of competition between yourselves with the winner being credited if I end up recording this track properly.

If this isn't allowed here I'm extremely sorry but as I said I'm new here! Just thought some people might be up for a bit of fun and friendly competition and I really want to get into drum programming myself and what better way than to learn from the pros!

Thanks guys!

Conan


----------



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure, dude. Email it to [email protected]


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure dude. I've been programming drums for Guitar Pro for years.

PM me and I'll PM you back with my email address.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers, I'll email it back to you within a few hours or upload it to a filesharing site so others can get it too.


----------



## ConanRTTG (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks man. Putting it on a filesharing site might be the best as people here can see the results!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2010)

Done up to bar 20 but wont be able to finish it tonight sorry dude! Had some other stuff to do and am still grandly fucked so I must go to bed  I'll be up for hours if I start on the new section which I really like by the way! Will get it up tommorow.


----------



## ConanRTTG (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool man. No bother! Hope you like the track! Got a full version from ScarSymmetry which i'll upload to a sharing site when i get his permission!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah man go for it. Glad you like it


----------



## ConanRTTG (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks man. Here's a rapidshare link
 
I'll re-up it if it goes down or has any problems.

It's a midi file.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 2, 2010)

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

There's a GP4 upload, and I've mailed it back to you too.
Bass pasted from Scar (who's drums were awesome )
Hope you like it dude!


----------



## ConanRTTG (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got it there man, really like it. Love the simpler but technical approach and the ghost notes. It's cool to have 2 different versions and I'm going to be listening to both all day to see which suits best! 

Great work man. Thanks again


----------



## Winspear (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers, glad you like it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
> 
> There's a GP4 upload, and I've mailed it back to you too.
> Bass pasted from Scar (who's drums were awesome )
> Hope you like it dude!



Thanks dude, your drums are also awesome!

In fact, your drums are better than mine


----------



## Wolfster (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed both drum parts. Good job mang!!


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 23, 2012)

Bump for a new challenge if anyone is up for it! Got a new (old actually) track that could do with sprucing up drums-wise and I'm open to different interpretations! Probably going to be an 8-bit, orchestral, Superior hybrid and something along the lines of what I posted in a recent thread on my soundcloud (again with the drum sequencing credit going to ScarSymmetry. 

Anyone that's interested I can share a link to the track! Looking forward to hearing the different interpretations (if any )!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 24, 2012)

ConanRTTG said:


> Bump for a new challenge if anyone is up for it! Got a new (old actually) track that could do with sprucing up drums-wise and I'm open to different interpretations! Probably going to be an 8-bit, orchestral, Superior hybrid and something along the lines of what I posted in a recent thread on my soundcloud (again with the drum sequencing credit going to ScarSymmetry.
> 
> Anyone that's interested I can share a link to the track! Looking forward to hearing the different interpretations (if any )!



I'll give anything a shot! Post dat link


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

@Metal Webb - Pm'd mate!

Anyone else willing to give it a shot? Track is fairly straight forward so there should be quite a lot of scope for experimentation! Check out this for an idea of the end product and ScarSymmetry's contribution!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 24, 2012)

ConanRTTG said:


> @Metal Webb - Pm'd mate!
> 
> Anyone else willing to give it a shot? Track is fairly straight forward so there should be quite a lot of scope for experimentation! Check out this for an idea of the end product and ScarSymmetry's contribution!



That was bloody well quite good! Keen to see how I go with the new one


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy shit that was a long time ago. I'd love to remind myself what I did again but my link is dead haha.

I'll check out the song you just posted  

And I'm up for trying this again  Always fun!


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Holy shit that was a long time ago. I'd love to remind myself what I did again but my link is dead haha.
> 
> I'll check out the song you just posted
> 
> And I'm up for trying this again  Always fun!



Hey! I have the original track you did if you'd like to refresh your memory! Same email as before? I can forward on that old track plus the new one that Webb is having a go at!


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 24, 2012)

ConanRTTG said:


> Bump for a new challenge if anyone is up for it! Got a new (old actually) track that could do with sprucing up drums-wise and I'm open to different interpretations! Probably going to be an 8-bit, orchestral, Superior hybrid and something along the lines of what I posted in a recent thread on my soundcloud (again with the drum sequencing credit going to ScarSymmetry.
> 
> Anyone that's interested I can share a link to the track! Looking forward to hearing the different interpretations (if any )!



I'll give it a go.


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> I'll give it a go.



Anyone interested just send me a quick pm with an email address to forward the track onto! Prefer that to posting it up on a filesharing site for anyone to grab!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah sure send me both brother  [email protected]


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah sure send me both brother  [email protected]



Both sent to your email!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2012)

I've sent you the new one  I dig your writing!

I love the 8 bit track haha, I'd forgotten how much I love that bit with the harmonics, fuck!


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

Just got it now! Like it..alot! Some lovely Travis Smith type tom fills haha! The only bit that feels a bit strange is when the "Bridge-y" part (for want of a better word) comes in. Around bar 33. Granted it's a weird transition and sort of sudden anyway but the groove kind of gets a bit lost at that point. It may be the hats! 

Loving it tho and cheers for the writing compliment! I've always found my writing to be quite poor. Some good ideas but putting them together has always been a weak point!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2012)

Your stuff flows pretty good to me 

Glad you like it  I get what you mean about bar 33 - I guess it's a taste thing. I love throwing off the groove on odd time signature parts like that and then bringing it back in or vice versa. If you want it to sound straighter then copying the beat from bar 39 etc should help


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Glad you like it  I get what you mean about bar 33 - I guess it's a taste thing. I love throwing off the groove on odd time signature parts like that and then bringing it back in or vice versa. If you want it to sound straighter then copying the beat from bar 39 etc should help



Hmm, think the vice versa idea thing might work great. At least then the groove would be established and then thrown off!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah definitely  I just tried something I think works pretty well - copying 39 and 40 into 33 and 34. I'd definitely keep the harmonized section straight.


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

That works! Love the hat work! Depending on how many versions I get I'll do 8-bit versions for each (time permitting!). Got a cool string arrangement idea I want to try! It'll more than likely be another fade-out like the previous track.

Thanks again dude!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2012)

No problem man 
I meant to say, I loved that fadeout - how everything gradually turned to noise except the strings. Brilliant


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 24, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> No problem man
> I meant to say, I loved that fadeout - how everything gradually turned to noise except the strings. Brilliant



Haha that was a quick job, needed someway to end the track so just crossfaded a bit of pink noise and that'll be in turn used as a segue into the next piece!


----------



## ConanRTTG (Apr 25, 2012)

Any luck with the rest of those that grabbed the track?


----------

